# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Կրոնի պարտադրումը դպրոցում և պայքարը դրա դեմ

## Աթեիստ

Արդեն 10 տարի ա դպրոցներում դասավանդում են մի առարկա, որը կոչվում ա «Հայ եկեղեցու պատմություն», բայց որն իրանից ներկայացնում ա քրիստոնեության բացահայտ քարոզ ու պարտադրում։

Եթե ինչ որ մեկը կասկածում ա, որ դա պրոպագանդայա, կարա նայի էս վիդեոն։




Հիշում եմ, որ կրթության нах-արարը մի եզություն էլ էր մոգոնել՝ մի առարկա էլ մտցնել. «քրիստոնեկական կրթություն»։ Դա դեռ չեն արել, բայց մեր մեռելոցասեր վարչափեդի թեթև ձեռքով միասին մի օր դրան էլ ականատես կլինենք։

Հիշեցնեմ, որ Հայաստանի հանրապետության սահմանադրությունը սահմանում է կրոնի ազատություն։

էսօր մի ռուսական *հոդված* հանդիպեց, որի հեղինակը սովորեցնում էր դատական կարգով արգելել քարոզչությունը։ Մեր մոտ դեռ օրինական դաշտը դրա հնարավորությունը չի տալիս։

Մի երկու տեղ հանդիպեց «*Խղճի եվ կրոնական ազատությունների մասին ՀՀ օրենքի նախագիծը*», ըստ որի 




> «Հոդված 205.2. Անչափահասների նկատմամբ կրոնական քարոզչությունը
> 
> 1. *Առանց ծնողների համաձայնության* կրոնական քարոզչությունը կամ կրոնական քարոզչության փորձերը այն դաստիարակչական կամ *նախակրթական կամ կրթական հաստատություններում, որտեղ դաստիարակվում կամ ուսումնառում են անչափահաս անձինք*` առաջացնում է տուգանքի նշանակում` նվազագույն աշխատավարձի երկուհարյուրապատիկից չորսհարյուրապատիկի չափով:
> 
> 2. Կրոնական քարոզչություն իրականացնելու նպատակով` *տանսչորս տարին չլրացած անչափաս անձանց մասնակցությամբ, առանց նրանց ծնողների համաձայնության* կրոնական խմբեր կազմավորելը `առաջացնում է տուգանքի նշանակում` նվազագույն աշխատավարձի երեքհարյուրապատիկից հինգհարյուրապատիկի չափով»:


 Էս կարծես թե դեռ նախագիծ ա, ընդունված չի։ Եթե ինֆորմացիան հին ա, խնդրում եմ ասեք, որտև էս նախագիծն ա, որ իրավունք ա տալիս մայրուղի հանել էն «դասատուին», որը պատմություն դասավանդելու փոխարեն պիտի աղոթք ու շարական սովորեցնի։

Հ.Գ.
Եթե գտնում եք, որ էդ առարկան ձեր երեխաներին պետք ա, կարող եք շրջանցել թեման. ով ուզում ա, թող իրա երեխաները սովորեն։

----------

Arpine (19.09.2013), Brian_Boru (24.09.2013), Cassiopeia (18.09.2013), Enna Adoly (18.09.2013), Jarre (18.09.2013), Rhayader (20.09.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (18.09.2013), VisTolog (18.09.2013), Ամպ (18.09.2013), Արամ (18.09.2013), Դատարկություն (18.09.2013), մարդագայլուկ (13.04.2014), Շինարար (18.09.2013), Ուլուանա (18.09.2013), Ռուֆուս (18.09.2013), Վոլտերա (18.09.2013)

----------


## John

հասկացող մարդը, ինչքան էլ դպրոցում քարոզեն, ի վերջո կհասնի մի գիտակցական մակարդակի, որտեղ ինքը կընտրի իր կրոնը, կամ դրա բացակայությունը։ Անհասկացողներին թույլ տվեք շրջանցել՝ իրանք քրիստոնյա լինեն, մահմեդական, հանրապետական թե բարգավաճ՝ մեկ ա անհասկացող են...

----------

CactuSoul (18.09.2013), Վոլտերա (18.09.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> հասկացող մարդը, ինչքան էլ դպրոցում քարոզեն, ի վերջո կհասնի մի գիտակցական մակարդակի, որտեղ ինքը կընտրի իր կրոնը, կամ դրա բացակայությունը։ Անհասկացողներին թույլ տվեք շրջանցել՝ իրանք քրիստոնյա լինեն, մահմեդական, հանրապետական թե բարգավաճ՝ մեկ ա անհասկացող են...


Դե եկեք պատմության դասագրքերում էլ գրենք, որ 2-րդ համաշխարհայինը սկսվել ա 1961 թվին։ Խելոք մարդը ուրիշ աղբյուրներից ճիշտը կիմանա, անխելքի հերն էլ անիծած։

----------

Mephistopheles (18.09.2013), Rhayader (20.09.2013), VisTolog (18.09.2013), մարդագայլուկ (13.04.2014), Ուլուանա (18.09.2013)

----------


## John

> Դե եկեք պատմության դասագրքերում էլ գրենք, որ 2-րդ համաշխարհայինը սկսվել ա 1961 թվին։ Խելոք մարդը ուրիշ աղբյուրներից ճիշտը կիմանա, անխելքի հերն էլ անիծած։


Արխային Արտակ ջան, պատմության դասագրքերում էլ քիչ չեն հեքիաթները  :Wink:  ու խելացի մարդիկ իսկապես հենվում են շատ ավելի լուրջ փաստերի ու աղբյուրների վրա, քան պատմության դասագիրքն է ))) իսկ անխելքին առհասարակ չի հետաքրքրում, թե պատմության խաչմերուկներում ով–ում–ինչ դիրքում–ինչ արեց  :Wink:  համոզվելու համար կարելի է ուղղակի հարցում անցկացնել փողոցում ու խոստանում եմ, որ 100 հարցվածից 95ը չեն կարողանա ասել, թե կոնկրետ ո՞ր օրն է սկսվել երկրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմը, իսկ մնացած 5ը առանց պատմության դասագրքի էլ կիմանային )))
հ.գ.
փորձե՞նք  :Wink:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Եզրակացություն քո գրածներից՝ փակենք դպրոցները, զբաղվենք ինքնազարգացմամբ։

Թեմայում իրականում այլ հարց ա քննարկվում՝ կրոնի քարոզի իրավական հիմքերը (ավելի ճիշտ դրա բացակայությունը) ու անօրինականության դեմ պայքարի միջոցները։

----------

Cassiopeia (18.09.2013), Mephistopheles (18.09.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (18.09.2013), Ուլուանա (18.09.2013), Տրիբուն (18.09.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արտ, եթե նույնիսկ կրոնի քարոզն իրավական հիմքեր ունենար, կարծում եմ` ամեն դեպքում արժեր պայքարել դրա դեմ:
Այնուամենայնիվ, գտնում եմ, որ իրավական հիմքեր չունի, որովհետև այդ դասերին հաճախելն ընտրության հնարավորություն չի տալիս, հետևաբար նույնիսկ Սահմանադրություն է խախտում: Եթե առարկան կոչվեր կրոնի պատմություն ու հենց կրոնի պատմություն էլ դասավանդվեր (ոչ թե կրոնականություն), ուրիշ հարց: Բայց էդ դեպքում, օրինակ, ինձ մոտ հարց է ծագում, թե ինչու դպրոցներում չեն դասավանդում արվեստի, կինոյի, երաժշտության, լեզվի, գիտության և այլ պատմություններ:

----------

Brian_Boru (24.09.2013), Cassiopeia (18.09.2013), Sambitbaba (18.09.2013), VisTolog (18.09.2013), մարդագայլուկ (13.04.2014), Ուլուանա (18.09.2013), Վոլտերա (18.09.2013), Տրիբուն (18.09.2013)

----------


## John

> Եզրակացություն քո գրածներից՝ փակենք դպրոցները, զբաղվենք ինքնազարգացմամբ։
> 
> Թեմայում իրականում այլ հարց ա քննարկվում՝ կրոնի քարոզի իրավական հիմքերը (ավելի ճիշտ դրա բացակայությունը) ու անօրինականության դեմ պայքարի միջոցները։


Օկ, թեմայի մասին։ Ես դեմ չեմ, որ դպրոցում դասավանդվի «կրոնի պատմություն» առարկան, թո՛ղ բոլոր հայերը իմանան, թե եկեղեցին ինչ հզոր ուժ է, ինչքան շատ ենք մենք եկեղեցուն պարտական մեր էսօրվա գոյության համար, մեր լեզվի պահպանման, ավելի գլոբալ ասված ազգապահպանման գործում ինչ մեծ դեր ե ունեցել Հայոց եկեղեցին։ Էդ էլ մեր պատմության մի մասն է, ինչո՞ւ չիմանան մարդիկ... 

Ու էդ մեջբերած մասում որ անընդհատ շեշտվում է «առանց ծնողի համաձայնության»... իսկ որ ծնողը երեխային երկու տարեկանում կնքում է, ամեն կիրակի տանում եկեղեցի՝ պատարագ լսելու, մի՞թե դա երեխաների իրավունքների ոտնահարում չէ, թե՞ երեխայի ազատ ընտրության իրավունքը չի ոտնահարում։

Ինչքան շատ բան սովորեցնեն երեխեքին դպրոցում՝ էդքան լավ։ Ինչքան բազմակողմանի գիտելիքներ ստանան՝ էդքան իրանց օգուտն ա, դրա համար դեմ չեմ։ Ինչքան էլ քիմիա չէի սիրում, գոնե գիտեմ, թե ով է կազմել Մենդելեևի աղյուսակը, որ չանցնեին դպրոցում՝ չէի էլ իմանա  :Smile: 

հ.գ.
կարող ա ձենս տաք տեղից ա գալիս, մեր դպրոցում (Ֆիզմաթ) կրոնի պատմություն չէինք անցնում ընդհանրապես, ու, եթե ինձ հանձնարարեին «Հայր մերը» անգիր սովորել ու չսովորելու համար «երկու» ստանայի՝ հիմա լրիվ այլ տեսակետ ունենայի։

----------

dvgray (18.09.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Օկ, թեմայի մասին։ Ես դեմ չեմ, որ դպրոցում դասավանդվի «կրոնի պատմություն» առարկան, թո՛ղ բոլոր հայերը իմանան, թե եկեղեցին ինչ հզոր ուժ է, ինչքան շատ ենք մենք եկեղեցուն պարտական մեր էսօրվա գոյության համար, մեր լեզվի պահպանման, ավելի գլոբալ ասված ազգապահպանման գործում ինչ մեծ դեր ե ունեցել Հայոց եկեղեցին։ Էդ էլ մեր պատմության մի մասն է, ինչո՞ւ չիմանան մարդիկ... 
> 
> Ու էդ մեջբերած մասում որ անընդհատ շեշտվում է «առանց ծնողի համաձայնության»... իսկ որ ծնողը երեխային երկու տարեկանում կնքում է, ամեն կիրակի տանում եկեղեցի՝ պատարագ լսելու, մի՞թե դա երեխաների իրավունքների ոտնահարում չէ, թե՞ երեխայի ազատ ընտրության իրավունքը չի ոտնահարում։
> 
> Ինչքան շատ բան սովորեցնեն երեխեքին դպրոցում՝ էդքան լավ։ Ինչքան բազմակողմանի գիտելիքներ ստանան՝ էդքան իրանց օգուտն ա, դրա համար դեմ չեմ։ Ինչքան էլ քիմիա չէի սիրում, գոնե գիտեմ, թե ով է կազմել Մենդելեևի աղյուսակը, որ չանցնեին դպրոցում՝ չէի էլ իմանա 
> 
> հ.գ.
> կարող ա ձենս տաք տեղից ա գալիս, մեր դպրոցում (Ֆիզմաթ) կրոնի պատմություն չէինք անցնում ընդհանրապես, ու, եթե ինձ հանձնարարեին «Հայր մերը» անգիր սովորել ու չսովորելու համար «երկու» ստանայի՝ հիմա լրիվ այլ տեսակետ հայտնեի։


աբեր, ինքը դեմոկրատորեն ասել ա չէ, որ ով որ սրան  դեմ ա, թող իրա կարծիքը իրան պահի...
ստեղ խոսալու են մենակ նրանք, ովքեր որ կողմ են իրա կարծիքին  :Wink: 
 :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (18.09.2013), John (18.09.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հասկացող մարդը, ինչքան էլ դպրոցում քարոզեն, ի վերջո կհասնի մի գիտակցական մակարդակի, որտեղ ինքը կընտրի իր կրոնը, կամ դրա բացակայությունը։ Անհասկացողներին թույլ տվեք շրջանցել՝ իրանք քրիստոնյա լինեն, մահմեդական, հանրապետական թե բարգավաճ՝ մեկ ա անհասկացող են...


իսկ չի լինի՞ չդասավանդեն, թող մարդիկ մեծանան իրանց կրոնն էլ իրանք գտնեն… տենց որ լինի բոլոր կրոններն էլ պտի դասավանդվե՞ն… 

երեխա ժամանակվանից որ մարդու գլխին կարդաս, մարդը ուղեղի լվացում կունենա... տենց են անում ուղեղի լվացումը...

----------

boooooooom (18.09.2013), Cassiopeia (18.09.2013), Jarre (18.09.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (18.09.2013), VisTolog (18.09.2013), Աթեիստ (18.09.2013), Ամպ (18.09.2013), մարդագայլուկ (13.04.2014), Ուլուանա (18.09.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Օկ, թեմայի մասին։ Ես դեմ չեմ, որ դպրոցում դասավանդվի «կրոնի պատմություն» առարկան, թո՛ղ բոլոր հայերը իմանան, թե եկեղեցին ինչ հզոր ուժ է, ինչքան շատ ենք մենք եկեղեցուն պարտական մեր էսօրվա գոյության համար, մեր լեզվի պահպանման, ավելի գլոբալ ասված ազգապահպանման գործում ինչ մեծ դեր ե ունեցել Հայոց եկեղեցին։ Էդ էլ մեր պատմության մի մասն է, ինչո՞ւ չիմանան մարդիկ... 
> 
> Ու էդ մեջբերած մասում որ անընդհատ շեշտվում է «առանց ծնողի համաձայնության»... իսկ որ ծնողը երեխային երկու տարեկանում կնքում է, ամեն կիրակի տանում եկեղեցի՝ պատարագ լսելու, մի՞թե դա երեխաների իրավունքների ոտնահարում չէ, թե՞ երեխայի ազատ ընտրության իրավունքը չի ոտնահարում։
> 
> Ինչքան շատ բան սովորեցնեն երեխեքին դպրոցում՝ էդքան լավ։ Ինչքան բազմակողմանի գիտելիքներ ստանան՝ էդքան իրանց օգուտն ա, դրա համար դեմ չեմ։ Ինչքան էլ քիմիա չէի սիրում, գոնե գիտեմ, թե ով է կազմել Մենդելեևի աղյուսակը, որ չանցնեին դպրոցում՝ չէի էլ իմանա 
> 
> հ.գ.
> կարող ա ձենս տաք տեղից ա գալիս, մեր դպրոցում (Ֆիզմաթ) կրոնի պատմություն չէինք անցնում ընդհանրապես, ու, եթե ինձ հանձնարարեին «Հայր մերը» անգիր սովորել ու չսովորելու համար «երկու» ստանայի՝ հիմա լրիվ այլ տեսակետ ունենայի։


պատմությունը գիտություն ա ու զգացական վերլուծությունների ու մոտեցումների տեղ չունի… իսկ եթե օբյեկտիվորեն քեզ ներկայացնեն եկեղեցու պատմությունը, դու կարող ա լրիվ ուրիշ կարծիք կազմես եկեղեցու ու կրոնի մասին... 

մի մոռացի որ էդ պատմությունը հենց ինքը եկեղեցին ա գրել ու դա բացահյտ ուղեղի լվացում ա…

----------

Cassiopeia (18.09.2013), Jarre (18.09.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (18.09.2013), VisTolog (18.09.2013), Աթեիստ (18.09.2013), Ամպ (18.09.2013), Անվերնագիր (18.09.2013), Ուլուանա (18.09.2013)

----------


## John

> աբեր, ինքը դեմոկրատորեն ասել ա չէ, որ ով որ սրան  դեմ ա, թող իրա կարծիքը իրան պահի...
> ստեղ խոսալու են մենակ նրանք, ովքեր որ կողմ են իրա կարծիքին


Արտակ ջան, ուշադիր չէի կարդացել, ես փաս

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ, եթե նույնիսկ կրոնի քարոզն իրավական հիմքեր ունենար, կարծում եմ` ամեն դեպքում արժեր պայքարել դրա դեմ:
> Այնուամենայնիվ, գտնում եմ, որ իրավական հիմքեր չունի, որովհետև այդ դասերին հաճախելն ընտրության հնարավորություն չի տալիս, հետևաբար նույնիսկ Սահմանադրություն է խախտում: Եթե առարկան կոչվեր կրոնի պատմություն ու հենց կրոնի պատմություն էլ դասավանդվեր (ոչ թե կրոնականություն), ուրիշ հարց: Բայց էդ դեպքում, օրինակ, ինձ մոտ հարց է ծագում, թե ինչու դպրոցներում չեն դասավանդում արվեստի, կինոյի, երաժշտության, լեզվի, գիտության և այլ պատմություններ:


Եթե իրավական հիմքեր լինեին (ստեղծվեն), դրանց դեմ պիտի պայքարեինք, իսկ քանի որ դրանք չկան, ու երևույթն ապօրինի ա, գործի կեսն արված ա, պետք ա պայքարել երևույթի դեմ։

----------

Cassiopeia (18.09.2013), Mephistopheles (18.09.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (18.09.2013), մարդագայլուկ (13.04.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Օկ, թեմայի մասին։ Ես դեմ չեմ, որ դպրոցում դասավանդվի «կրոնի պատմություն» առարկան, թո՛ղ բոլոր հայերը իմանան, թե եկեղեցին ինչ հզոր ուժ է, ինչքան շատ ենք մենք եկեղեցուն պարտական մեր էսօրվա գոյության համար, մեր լեզվի պահպանման, ավելի գլոբալ ասված ազգապահպանման գործում ինչ մեծ դեր ե ունեցել Հայոց եկեղեցին։ Էդ էլ մեր պատմության մի մասն է, ինչո՞ւ չիմանան մարդիկ... 
> 
> Ու էդ մեջբերած մասում որ անընդհատ շեշտվում է «առանց ծնողի համաձայնության»... իսկ որ ծնողը երեխային երկու տարեկանում կնքում է, ամեն կիրակի տանում եկեղեցի՝ պատարագ լսելու, մի՞թե դա երեխաների իրավունքների ոտնահարում չէ, թե՞ երեխայի ազատ ընտրության իրավունքը չի ոտնահարում։
> 
> Ինչքան շատ բան սովորեցնեն երեխեքին դպրոցում՝ էդքան լավ։ Ինչքան բազմակողմանի գիտելիքներ ստանան՝ էդքան իրանց օգուտն ա, դրա համար դեմ չեմ։ Ինչքան էլ քիմիա չէի սիրում, գոնե գիտեմ, թե ով է կազմել Մենդելեևի աղյուսակը, որ չանցնեին դպրոցում՝ չէի էլ իմանա 
> 
> հ.գ.
> կարող ա ձենս տաք տեղից ա գալիս, մեր դպրոցում (Ֆիզմաթ) կրոնի պատմություն չէինք անցնում ընդհանրապես, ու, եթե ինձ հանձնարարեին «Հայր մերը» անգիր սովորել ու չսովորելու համար «երկու» ստանայի՝ հիմա լրիվ այլ տեսակետ ունենայի։


Հոս, նենց տպավորություն ա, որ առաջի գրառումը լրիվ չես կարդացել։ Պատմության դեմ ես ոչինչ չունեմ, քանի դեռ պատմություն ասում են, ու դա էլ դասավանդում։
Բայց իրավունք չունեն անունը դնեն պատմություն, իսկ դրա փոխարեն կրոն քարոզեն։ Դրանք տարբեր բաներ են. մեկը թույլադրվում ա, մյուսն՝ արգելվում։
Ես չեմ հիշում, որ պատմությունից քարե դար անցնելուց իրար հետ բառաչելով շփվեինք ու քարից գործիք սարքեինք, կամ 2-րդ համաշխարհայինը սովորեինք ռուսերեն, գերմաներեն, անգլերեն՝ զենքերն էլ ձեռքերիս։ Ինչո՞ւ են եկեղեցու պատմություն անցնելիս շարական երգում ու աղոթում։ Ի՞նչ կապ ունենք դրանք պատմության հետ։

----------

Cassiopeia (18.09.2013), Sambitbaba (18.09.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (18.09.2013), VisTolog (18.09.2013), Անվերնագիր (18.09.2013), Շինարար (18.09.2013), Ուլուանա (18.09.2013), Տրիբուն (18.09.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արտակ ջան, ուշադիր չէի կարդացել, ես փաս


դվգրեյն ա՞ քո համար որոշում դու որտեղ ինչ գրես ու որտեղ կարծիք հայտնես...

----------

Cassiopeia (18.09.2013), Jarre (18.09.2013), VisTolog (18.09.2013)

----------


## John

> Ինչո՞ւ են եկեղեցու պատմություն անցնելիս շարական երգում ու աղոթում։ Ի՞նչ կապ ունենք դրանք պատմության հետ։


Արտակ ջան, գրառումդ կարդացել եմ, բայց որևէ հղումով չեմ մտել + դինամիկ չկա ներկայիս կոմպի վրա։ Իսկ էն՝ որ շարական են երգում ու աղոթում՝ չգիտեի քանի որ




> հ.գ.
> կարող ա ձենս տաք տեղից ա գալիս, մեր դպրոցում (Ֆիզմաթ) կրոնի պատմություն չէինք անցնում ընդհանրապես, ու, եթե ինձ հանձնարարեին «Հայր մերը» անգիր սովորել ու չսովորելու համար «երկու» ստանայի՝ հիմա լրիվ այլ տեսակետ ունենայի։

----------


## Progart

> է բայց ճիշտա ասել,մարդ ո՞նց կարա կրոն չունենա  
> Հ.Գ դպրոցական տարիներիս երազում էի,որ մեկը գա մի թեմա առաջարկի բանավիճենք,էն էլ մեկը չեկավ


 :LOL:  է հա, դու կազմակերպէիր  :LOL:  
չէ, մեր մօտ հա գալիս էին։

----------


## Յոհաննես

> է հա, դու կազմակերպէիր  
> չէ, մեր մօտ հա գալիս էին։


Ես էդքան չկայի որ կազմակերպէիր  :LOL:

----------


## Progart

> Ես էդքան չկայի որ կազմակերպէիր


կազմակերպչական ջիղ չունես էլի  :LOL: 
խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կարդալ Siemens Says֊ի «Leadership»֊ը  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (10.04.2019), Գաղթական (10.04.2019), Յոհաննես (10.04.2019), Տրիբուն (10.04.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> ախպերս զանգել ա, ասում ա, քահանան եկել էր դպրոց՝ 10-11-12֊րդ դասարանների աշակերտներին հաւաքել ու զրոյցը սկսեց նրանից, որ ով կրօն չունի, ինքն ապրելու իրաւունք էլ չունի։
> մեր ժամանակ կրօնի հարցը սէնց չէր դնում, մենակ լգբտ֊ին ու ակումբ գնացող աղջիկներին էր կպնում


Մանրամասներ կտա՞ս, ավելի հանրային հարթակներում կռիվ սկսեմ։
Քանի հիմար տերտերների թեման ակտուալ ա, կրակի վրա յուղ լցնեմ։

Թե չէ մինչև հիմա տարածված մոլորություն կա, թե տերտերները *բոլորը* խելացի, կարդացած մարդիկ են։

----------


## Progart

> Մանրամասներ կտա՞ս, ավելի հանրային հարթակներում կռիվ սկսեմ։
> Քանի հիմար տերտերների թեման ակտուալ ա, կրակի վրա յուղ լցնեմ։
> 
> Թե չէ մինչև հիմա տարածված մոլորություն կա, թե տերտերները *բոլորը* խելացի, կարդացած մարդիկ են։


չգիտեմ ինչ մանրամասներ տամ, դէ գեղարքունիքից ա։ ու պարբերաբար քահանան այցելում ա, մեր ժամանակ գաւառի քդկ֊ի հետ, հիմա՝ կարծեմ մենակ։ անձնական նամակով այլ մանրամասներ կասեմ։

----------


## Գաղթական

> էդ էլ ես ճիշտ ասում,չնայած ես գնում֊գալիս եմ


էէէ, սաղ խառնել ես..
սկզբից մտնում ես, հետո ես գնում-գալիս...

----------


## Արամ

> էէէ, սաղ խառնել ես..
> սկզբից մտնում ես, հետո ես գնում-գալիս...


Ժալյուզին վկա

----------

Գաղթական (10.04.2019)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ախպերս զանգել ա, ասում ա, քահանան եկել էր դպրոց՝ 10-11-12֊րդ դասարանների աշակերտներին հաւաքել ու զրոյցը սկսեց նրանից, որ ով կրօն չունի, ինքն ապրելու իրաւունք էլ չունի։
> մեր ժամանակ կրօնի հարցը սէնց չէր դնում, մենակ լգբտ֊ին ու ակումբ գնացող աղջիկներին էր կպնում





> չգիտեմ ինչ մանրամասներ տամ, դէ գեղարքունիքից ա։ ու պարբերաբար քահանան այցելում ա, մեր ժամանակ գաւառի քդկ֊ի հետ, հիմա՝ կարծեմ մենակ։ անձնական նամակով այլ մանրամասներ կասեմ։


Այսինքն` ձեր դպրոցին տենց կոնկրետ քահանա՞ ա կցած, որ պարբերաբար այցելում ա:

----------


## Progart

> Այսինքն` ձեր դպրոցին տենց կոնկրետ քահանա՞ ա կցած, որ պարբերաբար այցելում ա:



չէ, կոնկրետ քահանայ չեն կցում, բայց ասենք տուեալ համայնքում էդ մի քահանան ա, ու ինքը պարբերաբար գալիս ա։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> չէ, կոնկրետ քահանայ չեն կցում, բայց ասենք տուեալ համայնքում էդ մի քահանան ա, ու ինքը պարբերաբար գալիս ա։


Փաստորեն, ավտոմատ ինքնակցվում ա, էլի  :Jpit: :

----------

Progart (11.04.2019)

----------

